# Budgie always sad and biting.



## bulletsco92 (Jul 20, 2018)

I have two Budgies. 1 Male called Walter and 1 Female called Whyte.

they have a good sized cage, two bowls for each food and water.

But i have a big problem...

Whyte is always sad or aggressive. She's always chasing the Walter around the cage, will randomly snap at him try to bite him etc. So I split them up into separate cages. But all whyte does 24/7 is trying to get out the cage to get beside Walter, she never gives up. it's like this 24/7 even if i let her out the cage to fly she'll go straight over to Walter. Walter isn't like that, Walter can happily go without her for a day or two. but whyte has nightfrights if she isnt in the same cage as walter. but bites him or pushes him off the perch when they are together... i really don't know what to do. Walter seems to be getting stressed out because of this and is having diarrhea.

Today they were in the same cage. i woke them up this morning and Whyte went for Walter and walter fell off the cage and got stuck. and whyte just kept biting him so i had to take whyte out with my hands and she just kept biting me pretty hard. like I've been bit before but this was really solid.

any help please?

i've attached an image of the budgies. Blue is walter and whyte is white one

Walter is few months older. maybe about 10 months. Whyte is about 6 months


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As Whyte is so aggressive toward Walter, she needs to be separated from him on a permanent basis at this time. Move her cage into a different room where she cannot see or hear him. Play music in both rooms to help keep them from hearing one another. I'd recommend you remove the plastic perch(es) and replace them with natural wood perches to help prevent pressure sores. 
No budgie should be bullied the way Walter is.
If you allow it to continue, he will be hurt both physically and emotionally.

Whyte may be experiencing a flood of hormones at the moment. How old is she?
There is a chance that in a month or so you will be able to allow them to meet in neutral territory for supervised play-time together.

Pressure Sores

I also advise you to limit the millet/seed treats you are giving your budgies. Too much will lead to obesity and subsequent health problems.

Obesity/Hepatic Lipidosis/Fatty Liver Disease*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree about Whyte possibly becoming hormonal at this time. At any rate, with Walter being picked on to this degree, the best solution would be to keep them permanently separated. She should eventually calm down. It should help for now, as suggested, to put Whyte in a different room.


----------

